# Pork Chop Recipes



## Uey2 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am tired of Chicken, Beef and Fish. I want to make pork chops but I never make them because they tend to be awfully dry. Anyone have a good recipe for cooking them in an electric roaster or a slow cooker?


----------



## dcSaute (Jul 8, 2011)

it's all about not over-cooking pork chops.  that's it, that's all, that's the whole secret.

for the last thousand years the USDA insisted pork had to be cooked to ashes to be 'safe' - just recently the recommendation has been reduced to 145'F internal temp.

I buy both the thin and the thick.

those thin ones take 2-3 minutes per side to saute, absolutely no more.  allow to rest 5 minutes or so.

when I want really good stuff I get the butcher to lop me off one inch+ thick, bone in pork chops.
when I'm feeling especially hungry I go with 2" inch thick - but that's really a bit overboard.

here's one of our favorite pork chop dishes - it's oven done but you could easily do it in a slow cooker if it has a removable insert....  it's a _two_ day dish - don't skimp the overnight bit.

Smothered Pork Chops in Sauerkraut

pan fry bacon slices crisp/ blot dry, crumble slightly - allow two slices per chop
saute a batch of onion or leeks and rough chopped mushroom until soft & cooked through - what you can get fresh - cremini / button / whatever - or a mix of mushrooms.

salt/pepper the pork chop - allow to 'stand' about an hour
fire up a heavy pan to frightfully blazing hot - add thin layer of oil for browning the chops - each side - perhaps 3-4 minutes per side - color is good.

drain the sauerkraut - squeeze out all the juice you can.
combine the bacon/onion/mushrooms

layer: sauerkraut /pork chop + bacon/onion/mushroom mix on top of each chop
top layer should be sauerkraut.

for extra special - thinly slice red apples - one apple per two pork chops - mix with sauerkraut before layering.  the apple tones down the sauerkraut tartness.

when everything is in the pot, pour in 12 ounces of beer.  cover.

I bake that 2 hrs at 275'F in the oven; remove; cool;refrigerate overnight.

next day for service, reheat, covered - I figure an hour at 300'F

==============
for thick cut bone in pan fried - 
season to your preferences - and allow to stand for 1-2 hours.
heat up the pan plenty hot - sear for color & caramel
remove chops
let pan cool down
put chops back in and cook for another 10 minutes - no more - stick a fork in it - when the centers are no longer soft&gooey, it's done.  don't over-cook - the the fork felt centers go past minor resistance you're in for chewy chops.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 8, 2011)

Lidia Bastianich has a shepherds recipe that uses meat, cheese and onions, and can be used (adapted) to make a moist and tasty pork dish  on the stovetop.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 8, 2011)

Marinade pork chops in ground ginger, crushed pineapple with juice, brown  sugar and soy sauce.

Saute pork chops quickly and add some cornstarch to the marinade and reduce for a delicious glaze.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2011)

Try these.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...hops-2713.html?highlight=smothered+pork+chops


----------



## LindaZ (Jul 9, 2011)

Uey2 said:


> I am tired of Chicken, Beef and Fish. I want to make pork chops but I never make them because they tend to be awfully dry. Anyone have a good recipe for cooking them in an electric roaster or a slow cooker?


 
My slow cooker recipie for pork chops is simple and they turn out very moist and fall off the bone tender. I do use thick cut chops for this.

Season the chops with seasoned salt, pepper. Brown in skillet with 2 Tbsp butter.  In the same skillet, brown thinly sliced onions, 2-3 depending on how much you like, you can use mushrooms too.

To one can of condensed cream of mushroom soup, add 1/2 can water, 1/2 can milk, whisk until smooth. 

Cover bottom of the crock with some mushroom soup, then layer chops, then onions, soup, chops, onions, etc. Cover and cook on low 8-10 hrs. 

This works great for pork loin too.

Enjoy.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 9, 2011)

grind some black peppercorns, bay leaves, cloves, and allspice berries, mix with kosher or sea salt, garlic powder, and onion powder.

rub onto chops, let marinate in the rub for a few hours, then grill just a coupla minutes on each side.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 9, 2011)

most recently I put those really fat boneless pork chop ribs, are they called country ribs [?] anyway, in the crocker and used Lipton onion soup mix with sesame oil, ginger, OJ concentrate, and lots of ground confetti peppercorns. the meal was not dry and very flavorful

bucky, check your pm's


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 9, 2011)

buckytom said:


> grind some black peppercorns, bay leaves, cloves, and allspice berries, mix with kosher or sea salt, garlic powder, and onion powder.
> 
> rub onto chops, let marinate in the rub for a few hours, then grill just a coupla minutes on each side.


 
um 'yum'


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 9, 2011)

This is a recipe for pork chops that I've made for over 30 years. I think it was originally published in Chatelaine, but I've changed the original recipe:

Skillet pork chops

4 chops--I've used all cuts
1 T olive oil (or another oil, or bacon fat)
4-5 large, ripe Brandywine tomatoes (or another beef steak tomato)
1-2 cloves crushed garlic
1/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper
2 T fresh sage (chopped) or 1 tsp ground dry sage
1 tsp maple syrup (or brown sugar)

1. Heat oil in a CI skillet. Add chops, brown on each side (1-2 minutes)
2. While the chops are browning, coarsely chop the tomatoes.
3. Drain fat from the pan, add 1/2 of the tomatoes and all of the garlic. 
4. Grind pepper on top.
5. Add sage and maple syrup.
6. Cover, and simmer over medium-low heat for about 10 minutes (stir frequently and turn the chops).
7. When chops are tender, remove from the pan. Add remaining tomatoes to sauce and heat through. 
8. Serve the chops topped with sauce and some fresh sage.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 9, 2011)

Kids love this mine ask for it often.
Brown 8- 3/4 inch chops in a greased skillet over med heat. Arrange chops on a shallow 2 qt. baking dish. Pour 1/2 cup apple juice over chops and sprinkle with 1/2 cup gloden raisins and 1 tea. salt. Cover and bake at 350 for 45 min. Turn chops combine 1/4 cup brown sugar, 1/4 tea. ground nutmeg and 1/4 tea. ground cinnamon pile wedges around chops and . and coat 3 large apples cut into wedges with a mix of sugar,nutmeg and cinnamon pour 1/2 cup water over all. Cover and additional 15 min. 
Enjoy
kades


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (Jul 13, 2011)

Plain. Grilled in oil with some Montreal Steak spice, then topped with a little bleu cheese dressing, ranch dressing, or tzatziki. Done.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 13, 2011)

I used to make a recipe at one of the places I worked at. which was seasoned chops fried and served with a brown sauce with garlic, onions and chopped dill pickles. It was quite nice, actually.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 13, 2011)

buckytom said:


> grind some black peppercorns, bay leaves, cloves, and allspice berries, mix with kosher or sea salt, garlic powder, and onion powder.
> 
> rub onto chops, let marinate in the rub for a few hours, then grill just a coupla minutes on each side.



That sounds great bucky! I think I'll be trying that  I always remove the fat and make my crackling separately, then grill my chops till just cooked so the moisture stays put!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you love coconut Shrimp, or coconut chicken?  The same coating can be used with pork as well.  I'll give you a couple of coating recipes for baked pork chops that come out very juicy.

Common to all recipes - egg wash:  Combine one or two large eggs with 1/4 cup milk.  Whisk until smooth.

Seasoned flour - 1 cup all purpose flour with 1 tsp. salt.

Bread Crumbs - make fresh by rubbing two slices of your favorite bread together over a bowl, or use panko, or regular store bought bread crumbs.

Ok.  Here are the coatings:

*Coconut pork chops:*
Combine panko bread crumbs and coconut together in the ratio 2 parts bread crumbs to 1 part coconut - example: 1 cup breadcrumbs with 1/2 cup shredded coconut.  Dredge the pork chops through the egg wash, then into the flour.  Tap the chops to shake off excess flour.  Dip in egg wash again, and then into the bread crumb/coconut mixture.  Place on a cookie sheet and bake for 40 minutes at 370 degrees.  

*Sage Pork Chops:*
Ingredients:
1 cup AP Flour
2 tsp. rubbed Sage
1 tsp. salt
2 tsp. ground black pepper
Egg Wash
1 cup Bread Crumbs

Combine the flour, sage, salt, and black pepper in a large, wide bowl.
Dip pork chops in egg wash, then flour, shake off excess flour, back in egg wash, then in bread crumbs.  Place on cookie sheet and bake at 370 F. for 40 minutes.

*Slow Burn Pork Chops:*
Ingredients:
Egg Wash
1 cup AP Flour
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. granulated garlic
1/2 tsp. granulated onion powder
3 tbs. Sriracha Pepper Sauce
1 tsp. Tabasco Sauce
1/4 cup water

Combine pepper sauce, Tabasco, water, garlic and onion powder in a marinading bowl.  Add chops.  Stir to coat the chops.  Cover and let sit in fridge for two hours.
Add salt to flour and stir to combine. Remove chops from the marinade, dredge in egg wash and flour.  Shake off excess flour.  Lightly fry chops in hot oil until flour just begins to brown.  Place on cookie sheet and bake for 30 minutes in 350 F. oven.

*Plain, Breaded Pork Chops:*
Ingredients:
1 cup flour
salt
1 cup bread crumbs
egg wash

Dip chops in egg wash, then flour .  Knock off extra flour and dip in egg wash again.  Dip in bread crumbs.  Place on cookie sheet and lightly salt.  Bake at 370 for 40 minutes.

Hope this gives you some inspiration.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 13, 2011)

Sweet Potato and Pork Chops Bake

4 pork chops (boneless, bone in, thick cut, basically anything but thin cut)
1 large sweet potato or 2 small to medium sweet potatoes
1 onion
chopped walnuts
dried cranberries
1 semi-sweet apple with a relatively firm texture (our favorite is braeburn (sp?))
applesauce
ground ginger
granulated garlic
black pepper
cinnamon
ground cloves

Sprinkle pork chops with a little garlic, cinnamon and black pepper. Put  about a tblsp of applesauce on one side and stab in really well. Flip  over, sprinkle with garlic, cinnamon and black pepper, spoon on more applesauce and stab in really  well. Set aside. 

Slice sweet potatoes into rounds. I don't bother to peel them because  the hubby and I don't mind the peelings but you can if you prefer. If  you don't peel them be sure to wash them really well. Slice onion into  rings. Brush the bottom of a square or round, deep sided baking dish  with a little cooking oil. Sorry, I don't know the size but it should be  just big enough to fit the four pork chops. Layer the sweet potato  slices in the dish. You should have enough for one or two good layers of  potatoes. Don't go past two layers or you'll have trouble fitting the  rest of the stuff in the dish and by the time the potatoes are done the  pork chops will be overdone. 

Sprinkle in some dried cranberries and chopped walnuts. You want just  enough to sort of fill in the cracks. Sprinkle with ginger and garlic.  You want just enough of each to give the tops of the sweet potatoes a  light dusting. 

Layer the rings of onion over that. Place the pork chops on top of that.  Slice the apple into rings and layer over the pork chops. I don't peel the apple but you can if you want. Sprinkle with  ginger, cinnamon and cloves, again just enough for a light dusting. 

Cover with a lid or foil and bake at 350F for 45 minutes or until sweet  potatoes are tender (I always leave just enough of a hole in one corner  of the apple layer to be able to slide a fork down to test this).

Sorry I don't have exact measurements. I haven't figured them out yet for this recipe.


----------



## john_722 (Jul 13, 2011)

dcSaute said:


> it's all about not over-cooking pork chops.  that's it, that's all, that's the whole secret.
> 
> for the last thousand years the USDA insisted pork had to be cooked to ashes to be 'safe' - just recently the recommendation has been reduced to 145'F internal temp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlos75 (Jul 13, 2011)

I too find they can be dry.

I like to use a large cooking apple peeled and cored, halve it horizontally and place each half on 2 seasoned chops (preferably with the bones removed). I then fill the cored holes with a sage and onion stuffing mix, wrap individually in aluminium foil and roast on a medium heat for approx 30-35mins. They come out moist and delicious with their own sauce!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2011)

oh baby. goodweed, i have to try those coconut chops!

snip, let me know if you like the rub. after grillng, i like to serve the chops with pickled hot banana pepper rings, and a splask of the brine.


----------



## john_722 (Jul 13, 2011)

Carlos75 said:


> I too find they can be dry.
> 
> I like to use a large cooking apple peeled and cored, halve it horizontally and place each half on 2 seasoned chops (preferably with the bones removed). I then fill the cored holes with a sage and onion stuffing mix, wrap individually in aluminium foil and roast on a medium heat for approx 30-35mins. They come out moist and delicious with their own sauce!




Sounds delicious with apple, I'll try this..!


----------



## Constance (Jul 13, 2011)

This recipe is very simple and quite delicious!

 Favorite Pork Chops

Pork Chops
Ketchup
Brown sugar
Lemon slices
Onion slices

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In casserole or pan, place pork chops. Top each with 1 tablespoon ketchup, 1 tablespoon brown sugar, 1 slice onion, and 1 slice lemon. Bake for 45 minutes to 1 hour, depending on thickness of the pork chops.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2011)

pag, much like your papa's recipe, i must try your sweet potato n chops recipe.

dw is on this sweet potato thing so i think she'll like it, and i like the mix of spices.

lol @ stab in.

a good dish to cook on a stressful day.


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 14, 2011)

A real simple way for pork loin is to put it in a crock pot with a small jar of orange marmalade with a heaping Tbsp. prepared horsereadish.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 14, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Marinade pork chops in ground ginger, crushed pineapple with juice, brown sugar and soy sauce.
> 
> Saute pork chops quickly and add some cornstarch to the marinade and reduce for a delicious glaze.


 
Sounds like a winner!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 14, 2011)

buckytom said:


> oh baby. goodweed, i have to try those coconut chops!
> 
> snip, let me know if you like the rub. after grillng, i like to serve the chops with pickled hot banana pepper rings, and a splask of the brine.


 

Me Too on the coconut chops! Sweet chili sauce togo with!


----------



## Timothy (Jul 14, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> A real simple way for pork loin is to put it in a crock pot with a small jar of orange marmalade with a heaping Tbsp. prepared horsereadish.


 
Thanks Simon, this sounds interesting! I've never used marmalade for cooking. What a great idea! The sweetness and tartness of the marmalade combined with the spice of the horseradish sounds delightful. Almost Japanese with the balance. Yum!


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 14, 2011)

Tonkatsu with a ginger & kikkoman dipping sauce.


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 14, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Thanks Simon, this sounds interesting! I've never used marmalade for cooking. What a great idea! The sweetness and tartness of the marmalade combined with the spice of the horseradish sounds delightful. Almost Japanese with the balance. Yum!


 

It's a great dipping sauce for coconut shrimp too.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 16, 2011)

pork chops (economy end cuts, bone in), sliced mushrooms, long grain rice, canned beef consomme, red wine, seasonings.  saute mushrooms (you choose) lightly in butter and set aside.  brown seasoned chops lightly, pour consomme, red wine - i like beaujolais for this, and one can water over chops and bring to boil.  add mushrooms and rice, a shy cup, then allow covered skillet to simmer til done - add more water as needed, rice should be absorbed by liquid but not overcooked - 30-45 mins.  this is a hearty, satisfying peasant-type dish.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 16, 2011)

vitauta said:


> pork chops (economy end cuts, bone in), sliced mushrooms, long grain rice, canned beef consomme, red wine, seasonings.  saute mushrooms (you choose) lightly in butter and set aside.  brown seasoned chops lightly, pour consomme, red wine - i like beaujolais for this, and one can water over chops and bring to boil.  add mushrooms and rice, a shy cup, then allow covered skillet to simmer til done - add more water as needed, rice should be absorbed by liquid but not overcooked - 30-45 mins.  this is a hearty, satisfying peasant-type dish.


 
Sounds tasty. I think I've made something similar but not for a long time. I'll have to try this.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

What yummy recipes!  I'm rooting through the freezer looking for some pig!

  Cooking pork with sauerkraut (regular or Bavarian sweet) and onions, cream of anything soup, either on the stovetop or crockpot is good too.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 16, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm rooting through the freezer looking for some pig!


 
Good luck to you! 

Listen for snorts!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Good luck to you!
> 
> Listen for snorts!



Unfortunately, no snorts from my freezer


----------



## vitauta (Aug 17, 2011)

does anyone have a recipe for pork chops that involves pounding the chops thin and dredging them in some type of egg mixture?  they were an especially moist and tender rendition of pork chops, that were breaded and crazy good....


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 17, 2011)

This might not be exactly what you are looking for but the chops come out really tender.
This is how I make mine-

Cut the fat off your pork chop (score fat and season well, place under a hot grill to make crackling)

Place chops between 2 sheets of clingwrap and bash lightly to even out the chops or just flatten a bit. 
Season some AP flour with Aromat seasoning and Crushed Black pepper and a dash of paprika, do the same with some panko or breadcrumbs of choice.
Dip chop in flour then buttermilk then coat with crumbs. 
Heat pan or skillet with a knob of butter and a splash of olive oil. Fry till golden on both sides.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 17, 2011)

This is a favorite around here.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/pork-chops-in-onion-sauce-rec-18011.html
hope this helps. Please enjoy
kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Aug 17, 2011)

vitauta said:


> does anyone have a recipe for pork chops that involves pounding the chops thin and dredging them in some type of egg mixture?  they were an especially moist and tender rendition of pork chops, that were breaded and crazy good....



vit, if they were boneless, try using pork sirloin chops instead of rib or loin chops.

lol, well, i guess you can't really get boneless loin "chops".

anyway, the sirloin chops, really mini steaks, are really tasty and just marbled with fat enough to remain tender and juicy when breaded and pan fried.

trim off the outer rim of fat, pound thin, dredge in a beaten egg with a bit of milk blended in, press into seasoned breadcrumbs (dried parsley, oregano, basil, thyme, and s&p), and fry in a tbsp or two of grapeseed or olive oil.

i made these a few weeks ago, making pork parm with the leftovers, and they were fantastic, plain and parm!


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 17, 2011)

>>pounding the chops thin and dredging them in some type of egg mixture? 

this is something I do right regular - both chops, have been known to slice up a roast - and with pork tenderloin (which is really good)

the thinner the cut, the faster they cook - so it makes for tender _if_ not over cooked.
over cooking thin slices is really easy to do.

I'm fond of Weiner schnitzel and veal scaloppine - but DW won't do veal (they're too cute) - so I sub pork.

there must be a few zillion variations - but here's two techniques I use all the time:

chops/roast cuts - pound down to about 1/4 inch thick
egg wash - one tbsp water to one beaten egg
run thru the egg wash, allow excess to drip off
dredge in AP flour; shake off excess
saute - about 2.5-3 minutes per side - under-cook in the pan - the heat will carry over.

tenderloin I slice to 1/4 slabs, then pound them down as thin ans I can get without the meat tearing apart
egg wash - one tbsp water to one beaten egg
run thru the egg wash, allow excess to drip off
dredge in AP flour; shake off excess
saute - about 1.5 minutes per side - done & serve

the flour dredge will make a nice pan gravy.

variation:  run thru "crumbs" for a "breaded" effect.  I've use saltines, oyster crackers, corn flakes, panko - whatever floats your boat.  add some finely chopped nuts for 'over the top'

variation deluxe:  thru the egg wash, bread, allow to air dry 20 minutes (important - on a rack) then double dip - ie back through the egg wash & breading mix.  more crunchier.

note there's nothing about "seasoning" in the above - for  the wash&dredge, I season the pounded thin slices before cooking - and allow them about a hour in the fridge.

a breading can carry a lot of different seasonings itself - but personally I still like to salt&pepper the slices first - then go real light on salt in the breading mix.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 17, 2011)

vitauta said:


> does anyone have a recipe for pork chops that involves pounding the chops thin and dredging them in some type of egg mixture? they were an especially moist and tender rendition of pork chops, that were breaded and crazy good....


I use this basic recipe (variations at the bottom of recipe) for breading pork (I usually buy a whole boneless pork loin when on sale and cut it into chops and package up for the freezer), chicken, veal, eggplant and fish. 

*Breading*:

*Dredge flour:* AP flour ( or a combo of several flours such as peanut flour, flaxseed meal), ground sea salt, ground peppercorn blend

*Egg wash:* Egg, milk (or buttermilk), ground sea salt, ground peppercorn blend, ground red pepper flakes 


*Crumbs:* Panko or Regular Unseasoned bread crumbs, Oregano, Garlic powder, Onion powder, Goya Adobo Seasoning, Accent, Ground Sea Salt, Ground peppercorns, Ground red pepper flakes, Cayenne, Paprika, Thyme, Rosemary, Freshly grated Romano & Parmesan cheeses.

**For poultry or pork* - Add poultry seasoning to crumbs.
**For fish* - Add Old Bay Lemon and pepper blend and/or McCormick Perfect Pinch Lemon & herb to crumbs.

Heat oil in pan and fry chops quickly. Flip once when nicely browned on first side. Drain on brown paper or paper towels.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 17, 2011)

The first time I served this, my son had a friend over. He said the next time I made it, I was to call him immediately!


*POLYNESIAN PIG-OUT*​
4 boneless pork chops, pounded thin
4 Tbs peanut oil

_Marinade:_
1/2 cup pineapple juice
1/4 cup teriyaki sauce
1/4 cup pineapple vinegar
1/4 cup sesame oil
2 Tbs brown sugar
2 tsp pepper
2 tsp minced garlic
2 tsp minced onion
10 cracked red chilis
2 tsp minced ginger
2 tsp salt
_Coating:_
1 cup flour
2 eggs beaten with 1/4 cup milk
1 cup finely crushed macadamia nuts
_Chutney:_
¼  cup chopped cilantro
1 small green mango
½  cup crushed pineapple
3 Tbs chopped onion
2 tsp lemon juice
2 Tbs Pineapple vinegar
½ tsp salt
¼  tsp crushed red pepper (optional)
½  small red bell pepper, chopped
4 scallions, sliced
_Instructions:_

Combine pineapple juice, teriyaki sauce, vinegar, sesame oil, brown sugar, pepper, garlic, onion, chilis, minced ginger, and salt in bowl and marinate pounded pork chops overnight. Remove pork chops from marinade and pat dry with paper towels.

Dredge pork chops in flour, egg mixture, then crushed macadamias. Fry coated pork chops in 4 Tbs peanut oil until done, turning once. Place one chop on each plate and top with chutney.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Aug 17, 2011)

vitauta said:


> does anyone have a recipe for pork chops that involves pounding the chops thin and dredging them in some type of egg mixture?  they were an especially moist and tender rendition of pork chops, that were breaded and crazy good....



That's basically how I made schnitzel a few nights ago.  I pounded 4 boneless chops thin, dredged in flour (lil bit of salt added), dipped in egg, then plain bread crumbs.  Fried in 1/4 inch of oil for about 4 minutes per side.  They were perfect and my husband raved about them.  

I would like to share the recipe for a peaches n cream sauce to go with chops.  I usually just pan-fry the chops for this.  The recipe is from a restaurant I used to work at:

1 T. diced onion
1/4 stick butter
8 oz. canned diced peaches
1 T. sugar
1/2 T. salt
1/2 pint heavy cream
1 T. corn starch
1 T. water

Melt 1/4 stick of butter in pan and add onions.  Cook onions in butter for about 10 minutes.  Meanwhile, bring heavy cream to boil, remove from heat and add slurry (1 T. cornstarch + 1 T. water).  Keep cream mixture on low heat while you finish the butter mixture.  Add peaches (with syrup) to the onion/butter mixture along with salt and sugar.  Simmer 5 minutes.  Add the thickened heavy cream to the peach mixture and gently combine.  Add remaining butter, 1 pad at a time until melted and fully incorporated.  Serve over pork chops.

I find that I usually add a bit more sugar & salt to taste.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 17, 2011)

thank you all for sharing your pork chop recipes and tips--just the boost i needed...i love pork but don't always have good cooking results with chops, especially in recent years.  i too prefer the sirloin steaks (when available) to the less flavorful center cuts, and will be following dcsaute's technique of "seasoning and resting" the meat for an hour. cross fingers....


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 17, 2011)

Try this:

Tonkatsu


----------



## vitauta (Aug 18, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> Try this:
> 
> Tonkatsu



thanx, for this clear, easy breezy-to-follow video demo for egging and breading pork chops.  that kickin' sauce looks good too - just not with these chops....


----------



## podonnel45 (Aug 22, 2011)

When cooking thick cut chops on the grill, I like to use a coffee rub.  Just take fresh coffee grounds and rub both sides, garlic powder, cracked pepper, douse of evoo and you#re ready to go in three hours.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 22, 2011)

I LOVE these prep trays for breading foods.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I LOVE these prep trays for breading foods.


Only way to go I have some that are metal and love them.
kades


----------



## Whoo hair (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi. I've made this marinade a lot this year and get a lot of compliments every time. It's quick, easy and is super yummy on the grill. We like a little more heat on ours so I add red pepper flakes to the onions in the sauté.  Also works great on pork tenderloin. 

1/4*cup(s) canola oil
1* medium onion, chopped
2*tablespoon(s) chopped garlic
1/2*cup(s) reduced-sodium soy sauce
1/4*cup(s) red-wine vinegar
1/2*teaspoon(s) freshly grated orange zest
1/4*cup(s) orange juice
3*tablespoon(s) packed brown sugar
2*teaspoon(s) ground allspice
3/4*teaspoon(s) freshly ground pepper
1/2*teaspoon(s) dried thyme
1/2*teaspoon(s) ground cloves
1/2*teaspoon(s) ground cinnamon
5*dash(es) hot sauce
Directions

Heat oil in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Add onion and garlic and cook, stirring, until translucent, about 2 minutes. Transfer to a medium bowl.
Stir in soy sauce, vinegar, orange zest, orange juice, brown sugar, allspice, pepper, thyme, cloves, cinnamon and hot sauce. Let cool to room temperature.


----------

